# Public Squash Court in Cork



## WarrenBuffet (24 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I am down in Cork at the weekend and would love to play a game of squash - could someone recommend a public squash court preferably in the douglas area? 

Thanks,
WB


----------



## Mister H (24 Apr 2008)

The Orchard pub on the Ballinlough Rd is near enough to Douglas. Think it's members only though. Give them a shout. They're pretty sound in there. http://homepage.eircom.net/~orchardsquash/


----------



## The_Banker (25 Apr 2008)

There are squash courts in St Finbarrs GAA Club (The Barrs). I haven't played there for years but they are normally very quiet up to 6 PM.
Also, in the UCC Sports Complex on the Mardyke but I think you have to be a member.


----------



## WarrenBuffet (25 Apr 2008)

Thanks. Booked a court with the Orchard squash court - very helpful.

WB


----------



## Mister H (25 Apr 2008)

Enjoy. Check out Christy Ring's racket on the wall.


----------



## shootingstar (29 Apr 2008)

right can i jump on the band wagon here.... my friend has given up playing squash, i love the game, have to say. Is there somewhere in cork where u can have a game with other people who are on their own? 

(just to note im not a single person looking to meet male with GSOH etc ) i simply have no squash partner, bit of a downer really.


----------



## Sandie (2 Mar 2010)

Hi Shootingstar, I am one year late with this thread but I moved dwn to Cork recently and have no squash partner either, so let me know if you ever want a game! Im not looking for a relationship with a man or a woman either


----------

